# Led Aux lights



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

I am going to be getting a back rack for my truck. I want to mount aux/ back up lights on the rack. I want to put led flood lights on it where can you buy them? I thought it was posted on the site but I cant find them.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

This site may be what you are looking for. LED lights are $!

http://www.awdirect.com/
http://www.awdirect.com/led-work-lights/


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

LED's are nice but I prefer halogen...


----------



## ejsmass2 (Feb 8, 2007)

*I just made a similar purchase*

I decided to go with vision X xmitters. In the past they have been about $500.00 each forthe 12 inch 3600 lumin lights but I found them onsale now for about 350. They are the same lights without any mods nasa has on a lunar lander. I figured nasa did the due diligence to ensure they are a good produce


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

go to soundoff signal and they have some real nice led worklights. I just bought a pair of the 500 lumen led 4 inch round flood lights. The cheapest I found them for was at 
www.vlslighting.com


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Ordered the same things last week and arrived yesterday and put them on in the evening and i tell you they have to be the best "little" light that i have tried, plus you can tie them directly into the reverse lights and have no problems. I ordered from the same place and thinking about a two more once i get a little of that Christmas cash in!!! You should be more then happy with them and VLS lighting is a good company up coming i think!


Burkartsplow;894870 said:


> go to soundoff signal and they have some real nice led worklights. I just bought a pair of the 500 lumen led 4 inch round flood lights. The cheapest I found them for was at
> www.vlslighting.com


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

so...pictures?


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

We just mounted some LED work lights on our tractor. They are the 4" square 1000 lumens by soundoff. They are very well made lights. We went with LEDs for our tractor to reduce power draw since it only has a 40amp alternator (I think).

Here are some pics.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

GLS;902198 said:


> We just mounted some LED work lights on our tractor. They are the 4" square 1000 lumens by soundoff. They are very well made lights. We went with LEDs for our tractor to reduce power draw since it only has a 40amp alternator (I think).
> 
> Here are some pics.
> 
> ...


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I can meet or beat any price on SoundOff Signal products. I may even be able to meet or beat pricing on VisionX, but no promises.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

I purchased my lights from thepublicsafetystore.com because the price was as cheap as I could find, and they let you choose from flood,spot,or trap and I wanted trap for the front of my tractor. However, they called after I ordered saying the price was marked wrong, so I ended up paying what sirennet had them listed for.

I would probably order from sirennet, here is a link with their pricing: http://www.sirennet.com/hal_spot.html

Sorry, I don't have any good night pictures that really show the power of the lights, but here is one


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

those LED's are nice but I just can't get past the price yet. Maybe if it snows some more this year I'll be able to afford some


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

How come you don't put your roll bar up?


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

As mentioned in one recent thread and probably others, LED lights may get caked up with snow, since they don't generate the heat that halogen bulbs do. (Some highway agencies are discovering that problem with LED traffic lights.) I don't suppose it would be as likely to occur on reverse lights as for anything deployed to the front.

Gotta love LEDs for the lower current draw, though, and for resistance to vibration.

I do kinda like the idea of four 500-lumen (or lower) lights vs. two 1000-lumen, to get a better "spread." Kinda leaning toward the trapezoid beam, as a compromise between spot and flood.
What do you guys think?


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I agree and at $65 each shipped to your door with a satisfaction guarantee, you can't go wrong!


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

SafetyLighting;940904 said:


> I agree and at $65 each shipped to your door with a satisfaction guarantee, you can't go wrong!


Which ones are you selling for $65? They're $122 at sirrennet for the 4" Sq ones.

If your selling those I'll take two.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

The 500 Lumen models for $65 shipped.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Roll bar only goes up if we are operating on slopes. The machine parks in an underground garage with 7' clearance, not worth putting it up to clear flat pavement. We certainly do put it up though if we are operating on terrain that may cause rollover.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

ohhhh, ok. Was just curious. I figured it may put the lights higher and give better coverage.


----------

